# Using Horses for Emotional Issues



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

There is a Therapeutic Riding program where I am currently boarding. If you'd like it, I will get the owner's permission to PM you the info.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Zexious: thanks, that would be great!


----------



## hoiski (Aug 15, 2013)

I've done horse therapy to heal from past trauma, emotional issues, grief, etc. The therapist does it with all ages, but it's not riding. Clients just work with horses on the ground. Did you want just riding therapy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Hoiski: to clarify; no, it doesn't have to be just riding. I'm including just working with horses from the ground, as from my research groundwork seems to be just as effective in some cases as riding, and it really should be included as a precursor to riding in any case.


----------



## hoiski (Aug 15, 2013)

My therapist is EAGALA cerified. You might find some info or contacts here: EAGALA Primary site | The Community Network for People Interested in Equine Assisted Psychotherapy and Learning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Perhaps there is an association of therapeutic riding places that you could contact and they may have some suggestions? I know the 2 that I have been involved with (my horse works there….lol) have mixed age groups. Everything from young kids to Vets with PTSD.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Great! I'll shoot you a PM


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There is one in Texas that is working with soldiers with PTSD. The soldiers seem to find that when around the horses that is the only time they feel mental quiet. I came across a story of a soldier who returned to suffered seizures. He'd had horses prior to his service so bo't a mare for trail riding. One day while trail riding alone, he had a seizure and toppled off his horse. When he awakened, she was standing over him. He then realized she knew something he didn't because she'd kept hesitating and he'd urged her on. Any time after that he listened to her and would dismount and sit down and wait for the seizure. We hear of dogs doing this but even horses know. We just have to listen to them.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not in front of my computer, but if you want to pm me, that will help me remember to send you a few research papers on using horses in equine assisted psychotherapy for teens. 

At the therapeutic riding center I work for, we are planning to start a program for foster children this fall, to address many of the issues you've asked about. I just did a mini-lit review on this topic to prep a couple of proposals and am happy to share what I know. I'd also suggest using google.scholar and searching for "equine assisted psychotherapy" or "horses and PTSD." While the research on the physical benefits of therapeutic riding is still limited, there is growing research on the emotional and psychosocial benefits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

What about prison programs who have inmates work with wild horses? I have read that it can be emotionally transforming for some people there.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Blackburn is a prison in Kentucky that homes/rehabs OTTBs and uses the horses to help with the prisoners. The prisoners also learn job skills. 

Blackburn Correctional Complex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I watched a film on one prison that broke mustangs. As each selected and worked with his horse, it became apparent that the issues each individual horse had was identical to it's handler's issues. With a bit of coaching the prisoner's themselves began to see the similarities and realized it was themselves they had to work on in order to progress with the horses.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Isn't there also a prison out west where the inmates work with Mustangs off the range? Don't know the name or where but I'm sure I saw a story on TV about it.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

There are also several groups which work with war veterans who may have PTSD and emotional trauma. There was one at my ranch back home, but she moved and I'm not sure to where. But if you look up similar terms, there should be all kinds of stuff like that!


(You might be done with your paper, but for anyone still interested, it's cool! Hope your paper went well!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

